# Looking to get a Ur S4



## Mr._Spahr (Sep 15, 2005)

So I have been looking to get an Ur S4 and I was wondering about anything to look out for, and possibly some website where I would be able to find aftermarket parts for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a Ur S4 (Mr._Spahr)*

http://www.034motorsport.com/
^ these guys do bigtime 20v turbo tuning. 
http://www.audituning.com/ 
^this Hans Dahlback makes his street cars sound like the Rally cars. The 20v turbo Golf that he built (RS1) has a tuned 2.1L that can attain a claimed 900+hp but a 4wd dyno can't hold that. 
-these are like the leaders of the tuner pack, but there are various other tuners out there that do milder applications. Aftermarket 20vt stuff isn't cheap either. But IMO it will always be cheaper, and more efficient power than the (1999-2001) 2.7L tt S4.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Looking to get a Ur S4 (Sciroccist)*

The only thing that I've heard of being bad with these cars is the seat heaters burn out. There was something else that it had an issue with, but it is not in the driveline. I'm still looking myself, but there are none that are worth it in the SE USA.


----------

